# Ohio Power? (ReCreation Land)



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright, so I heard from a guy that's pretty old school that there's a place called Ohio Power in southern ohio that in his day had some phenomenal fishing. Any ideas?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's what is now called AEP recreation area/ Go to the ODNR site and check it out. You need a permit to fish and camp there. You can download one on the ODNR site. That areas has been around for a long time. The first time I went was back in 1972. We still get down the every so often. 
There are a lot of members that go down there. Do a search.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

We use to fish AEP a while back. As I remember most of the lakes that we went to were off logging roads so a 4X4 is very helpful. We use to trailer dirt bikes to the area and covered the area with the bikes. Some of the lakes are really tucked away and the ruts in the roads were deep so be careful. Also make sure you have a map of the area and a compass, its real easy to get lost if you head off the roads. 

Heres the link that should help.

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/default.htm


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Just a tip: The harder the ponds in AEP are to get to, the better the fishing. The easiest ones are very nearly fished out.


----------

